# [Solved] I can't get the ath0 interface

## Boudha

Hello everyone,

I have an Atheros based wifi card which is a Netgear WG311T. And my network is secured with WPA .

```

gentoo-louis louis # lspci | grep -i Atheros

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

So I ran the following commands :

```

gentoo-louis louis # emerge wireless-tools

gentoo-louis louis # emerge madwifi-ng madwifi-ng-tools

gentoo-louis louis # USE="madwifi" emerge wpa_supplicant
```

Then I loaded the ath_pci module :

```

gentoo-louis louis # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                70560  0 

wlan                  147588  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               187472  1 ath_pci

nvidia               6203792  24 

```

But I cannot get any ath0 interface, as you can see below :

```

gentoo-louis louis # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

Did I do something wrong ? If you have any idea, please let me know.

Thank you for helping me  :Wink: 

Louis.Last edited by Boudha on Tue Dec 18, 2007 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mjf55

First off, you should read the Gentoo documentation that is provided.  This section is Gentoo Network Configuration: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=4 Wireless is in section 4 of this part.

Here are my relevant configuration files and links:  

You need to update /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to something like this:

```

############# added from Gentoo Documentation Wireless section 4 ####

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

## Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="YOUR_SSID"

  scan_ssid=1

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="YOUR_PASSWORD"

  wep_key1="YOUR_PASSWORD"

  wep_key2="YOUR_PASSWORD"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

And your /etc/conf.d/net to something like this. This is where the madwifi driver gets loaded.

```

### start of  wpa_supplicant,, DHCP, madwifi for Atheros ###########

modules=( "ifconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

config_ath0=( "dhcp")

### end of wpa_supplicant                                            ############

```

And your links for network to be this: (/etc/init.d/net*)

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Nov 14 21:48 /etc/init.d/net.ath0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30522 Nov 10 09:49 /etc/init.d/net.lo

```

Now you can start / stop them via :

```

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start    (or stop or restart)

```

This should start you on your way.

----------

## Boudha

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net :

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=30

config_ath0=( "dhcp")

```

And my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

```

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

 

network={

   ssid="livebox-BFD0"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   #psk="1EXX3F51BXB3XXCX79XXXE0XXE"

   psk=XXXddXX15cXXXa6dXXXXXXXXXXcbbXXe9eaXXXXX92f3d96bcXXXXXebaXXXXXd4

   priority=2

}

```

And :

```
gentoo-louis louis # ls -l /etc/init.d | grep -i net.ath0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Nov 28 18:11 net.ath0 -> net.lo
```

But when I run /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start I get this :

```
gentoo-louis louis # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting ath0

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface ath0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

Louis.

----------

## mjf55

OK, that all looks good (just like mine)  so, 

edit /etc/conf.d/rc and change RC_VERBODE="yes" .  It was probably set to "No".

now restart your ath0 network.

look in /var/log/dmesg for any messages about ath0 or wireless.  Post what you see.

HEY....  now I have the problem.    :Sad:   waz up with that.   Hang on................

----------

## mjf55

OK, I am fixed.    :Very Happy:   I caused my problem by building a kernel (same version, just more kernel config setting ( getting SHOREWALL to run).  That caused a different issue that I could not live with, so I just copied my old kernel files back to boot.  That caused the new issue to go away, but I did not notice (I did, but just said eh.) that ath0 stopped working.  No error messages on screen, just in dmesg.

So saying all that, a clue for you.  

Did you re-build your kernel lately?  Do an install of it, or mess with the kernel files like I did?

try doing " module-rebuild rebuild" see if that helps.  may need to 'emerge module-rebuild'

What kind of kernel do you have?  A custom or a genkernel?

so, turn RC_VERBOSE="Yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc like I said before and there WILL be error messages in /var/log/dmesg pertaining to your wireless and ath0.  Post'em.

----------

## Boudha

Hi,

I built my kernel on my own. RC_VERBOSE wasn't even set so I set it. Here my /var/log/dmesg below :

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 (root@gentoo-louis) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #3 Mon Nov 26 19:04:09 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131056) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131056

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131056

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125969 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.2 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6BA0, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 1FFF3000, 002C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 1FFF3040, 0074 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 1FFF30C0, 48E8 (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: FACS 1FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 1FFF79C0, 005A (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130033

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 vga=0x318

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 2194.266 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 514144k/524224k available (2907k kernel code, 9520k reserved, 1364k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb6000 - 0xfffff000   ( 292 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xfffb4000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfff0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc0530000 - 0xc0571000   ( 260 kB)

      .data : 0xc03d6e38 - 0xc052c22c   (1364 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03d6e38   (2907 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4391.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=8783295)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 782 Objects with 75 Devices 268 Methods 32 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb420, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0956 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 20 to 5F [_GPE] 8 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1052 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 0 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:........................................................................................

Initialized 32/32 Regions 9/9 Fields 29/29 Buffers 18/26 Packages (791 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 79 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCE] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5100-0x513f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xd4800-0xd7fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: e6000000-e7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-300fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e4000000-e5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f5b0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf5e6, set palette = c00cf650

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (36 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c00 bound to 0000:00:04.0

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H22N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

sata_sil 0000:01:0b.0: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

scsi0 : sata_sil

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xe0810080 ctl 0xe081008a bmdma 0xe0810000 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xe08100c0 ctl 0xe08100ca bmdma 0xe0810008 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6Y160M0, YAR51HW0, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6Y160M0   YAR5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 18, io mem 0xe8084000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 19, io mem 0xe8080000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 16, io mem 0xe8083000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 52879 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47443

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at irq 18

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 6a0 not supported

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.3)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

Unable to load needed module: ath_rate_sample; no support for automatic module loading<3>Error loading module "ath_rate_sample"

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:08.0 disabled

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506008k

```

Sorry for posting the whole dmesg output but I don't really know which part of the output is important for you.

Thank you for helping me.

Louis.

----------

## mjf55

So your dmesg says:

```
Unable to load needed module: ath_rate_sample; no support for automatic module loading<3>Error loading module "ath_rate_sample" 
```

This suggests that you DO NOT have loadable module support when you build your kernel.  (Actually it tells you  :Wink:  )  Check your "/usr/src/linux/.config" for:  (my .config)

```

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

```

When you build your kernel, did you use "genkernel"  or "make && make modules_install && modules-update"

Please provide exact command(s) you use to build the kernel.

----------

## Boudha

Hi,

I just used make to build my kernel. It could be the reason why ath_rate_sample cannot be loaded ?

Should I use make && make modules_install ?

Thank you  :Smile: 

EDIT : I built my kernel myself.

----------

## mjf55

Yes, You need to make the modules and also install the modules.  I would suggest following the Gentoo guides on keernel building.  Also make sure your kernel config has the options that i listed in my previous post.

----------

## Boudha

Ok thank you, I'll try all these things as soon as possible (weekend is over :s) and I'll let you know what I'll get   :Wink: 

----------

## Boudha

First, I'm sorry for replying so late.

Well it never worked with the madwifi drivers so I tried with NDISwrapper and it's working like a charm now.

I still have one problem, I did the following things :

```
# rc-update del net.eth0 default

# rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

# ln -s net.lo net.ath0

# rc-update add net.ath0 default

# ls -l /etc/init.d | grep net

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Dec 14 00:21 net.ath0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30522 Dec  4 04:45 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3046 Dec  4 04:45 netmount
```

But when I start my computer I got this :

```
WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started

WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started
```

I've been trying to solve this problem for hours but I didn't work out. If you have any idea, please let me know  :Wink: 

----------

## mjf55

So what that means is that at the time 'netmount' and 'samba' tried to start, there was no ethernet connect YET.  The important question is;  Is your ethernet (ath0) connection working?  If so, then netmount and samba should have started.

I get similar messages when I restart my network.

----------

## Boudha

ath0 is a wireless network and it's working... so what's happening ?

Thank you for helping me  :Wink: 

----------

## Boudha

I turned on my computer in the morning and everything was ok... I don't how, strange...

thank you for your help  :Wink: 

----------

## Boudha

I looked for what I did and I found  :Smile:  I had an ethernet interface called eth0 and a wireless interface called ath0. I wanted only the ath0 interface to start at boot but I got several warnings (see above). So if you have the same problem just follow these steps :

- I removed all interface from the runlevel default :

```
# rc-update del net.eth0 default

# rc-update del net.ath0 default
```

- Then I removed all symbolic links pointed to net.lo but net.ath0 (the wireless interface).

```
# rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

# ls /etc/init.d/ | grep net.

net.ath0

net.lo

netmount
```

So you should get something like this :

```
# rc-update show | grep net   

               local |      default nonetwork        

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default

$ ls /etc/init.d/ | grep net.

net.ath0

net.lo

netmount
```

I hope that will help someone.

----------

